# Inverter recommendations please



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I would like to add an inverter to the motorhome. I currently have a 200w one but looking for maybe 1500w to 2000w watt to run maybe the slow cooker or halogen oven. 

I can see that the prices vary so much. Is it a case of you get what you pay for or can you get a good inverter for a reasonable price? 

If you can recommend from personal experience I'd be very grateful


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Would this be any good or should I steer clear of cheap ones? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270978874598?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

My new one arrived today
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170989734261?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

The trouble with cheap inverters is that they are 'modified sine wave' i.e. they do not mimic a household electrical supply and can cause problems with some types of electrical equipment. Pure sine wave inverters are more efficient and will work with any type of electrical equipment but are vastly more expensive.

I would think that your slow cooker would work with either type and will probably work with your existing 200w inverter, but you may well have problems with a halogen oven. Check the ratings labels to see how much power your appliances draw. Also be aware that the number of amps drawn at 12v from the battery will be quite considerable. For something rated at 1000w it will be drawing around 83amps. Your battery would not last long at that rate.

Sterling seem to produce good products in this line but I have no personal experience.

JohnW


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I run one of these myself and thus far it has been up to most tasks (I know it's not pure sine wave). I went for it because of the option of having a remote control.

I ran a new socket just for the inverter so I could keep the Inverter "hidden".

Sterling 1000/2000 Quasi Sine Wave

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sterling-...-I121000-/181037228315?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to be aware of just how much power something like a halogen cooker will drag out of your leisure battery. Personally I think you need to do a bit more research first or you are going to run out of battery power pretty quickly. 83 amps will flatten a battery bank VERY quickly, you will also need some hefty cables to connect up with.

Having said that I run a Slow cooker via my inverter BUT only when I am driving so the alternator basically supplies all the required amps and my leisure batteries are not sucked dry of "juice" 

It is very pleasant to have a hot meal ready at the end of a days driving, I can recommend it 

If you look at the installation instructions for the unit you are thinking of you will see the fuse rating for each one. The size of the fuses have a direct link to the power requirements. Pulling, say 60 amps, out of your leisure batteries is a colossal drain!!! The 1600 watt unit requires a fuse rating of TWO HUNDRED AND FIFY AMPS :roll: that will kill a couple of 110aH batteries in seconds!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The fuse rating has no bearing on how much you are using.

my 1350 watt kettle will draw circa 110 amps but I have 375ah of batteries specifically for the inverter alone and 300watt of solar


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I appreciate that, but I would point out 375ah of batteries and 300 watts of solar panels JUST for your inverter is a LOT more capacity than probably 98% of MH's have room (or payload!) for.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> I appreciate that, but I would point out 375ah of batteries and 300 watts of solar panels JUST for your inverter is a LOT more capacity than probably 98% of MH's have room (or payload!) for.


Yes 8)  
I even run my fridge on the surplus


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

We have a Merlin 2kw pure sine inverter with remote start/stop, wired as close to the batteries as possible with 10mm dia cables for minimum volt drop. 

We find this inverter much better than the old modified wave one which ran the microwave at less than 50% and would not run the Nespresso machine at all. 

The output from the inverter supplies all the 240v sockets in the van and the fridge if I leave it on AES.

Not cheap but we like it.

End of the day it depends what you want it for but running any oven type thing for a long time will hammer your batteries.

Martin


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

10mm for 2kw is very undersized Martin
21mm awg4 only takes 135 amp
I use 35mm


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

You may be comparing apples with oranges. Diameter versus area. 

Dave


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> 10mm for 2kw is very undersized Martin
> 21mm awg4 only takes 135 amp
> I use 35mm


It would be, but as Dave says 10mm dia which I think is 50 gauge, bloody thick anyway and doesn't get warm never mind hot.

Martin


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Given the need for extra batteries remember that their weight will eat into your allowance before you reach the maximum legal mass.
Also if you are taking this sort of current you need something more like a starter battery. A normal leisure battery is not designed for 100A.

Unless you must have electrical energy gas is likely to be much more practical. 
A 6kg cylinder of propane contains about 83 kWh of energy.
A 100 Ah battery will give about 0.6 kWh to half discharge. And a lot less at the 100A rate. Treated like this a normal battery will not do many cycles unless it is something like a glass mat type.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

DABurleigh said:


> You may be comparing apples with oranges. Diameter versus area.
> 
> Dave


 :lol: I thought it was not like Martin to be undersize 8)


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

safariboy said:


> Given the need for extra batteries remember that their weight will eat into your allowance before you reach the maximum legal mass.
> Also if you are taking this sort of current you need something more like a starter battery. A normal leisure battery is not designed for 100A.
> 
> Unless you must have electrical energy gas is likely to be much more practical.
> ...


Two Exide Gel at 80ah each, 8 years old now and topped up with 320 watt solar.

I thought starter batteries were for starting and good leisure batteries for the likes of inverters loads.

We have gas as well of course but there are some things you just can't do with gas.

Martin


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Would recommend Durite or Xantrex inverters, they are used un a lot of ambulances.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Jezport said:


> Would recommend Durite or Xantrex inverters, they are used un a lot of ambulances.


Only if it's an emergency :lol:


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

VanFlair said:


> We have a Merlin 2kw pure sine inverter with remote start/stop, wired as close to the batteries as possible with 10mm dia cables for minimum volt drop.
> 
> We find this inverter much better than the old modified wave one which ran the microwave at less than 50% and would not run the Nespresso machine at all.
> 
> ...


That sounds good, especially as all of your 240v sockets run on it, perfect setup.

We don't use a mircrowave in the MH, have never missed one/needed one and being 6 of us we need the space for food rather than the whole cupboard being taken up with a microwave so that's not a problem.

I can manage without the halogen oven, was just a question really as when he kids are hungry, they're hungry, and the words 'you'll have to wait until it's cooked' means nothing to them :lol: and the gas oven takes forever to cook anything but I'm a dab hand now at stove top meals which are nice and quick. Just can't bake homemade sausage rolls on the job 

All of our tvs are 12v, I don't even have 240v cables for them, and all of our phones, tablets, iPods etc have 12v chargers so there's nothing major I really need the inverter for. I just like to have everything 8)

I've checked the low cooker and it's 120w so it should run ok on our 200w inverter. This plugs in via a cigarette lighter socket or connects straight to the batteries but for the slow cooker I'd want to plug it onto the socket as it's above the sink. What are the potential problems there with overall draw, for example the kids may have the tv and satellite running too whilst we're travelling.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. I'm wondering if I really need a bigger inverter at all? Everything that's been mentioned we don't use. We don't use hair dryers, happy with gas kettle, grill for toasting, genny for Aircon. 

I Have 2 x 110 (or they might be 125 actually, I'll check that) batteries and 220w solar power when I finish fitting the new panel.
We spent 5 days last week off EHU with gas and 80w panel and had 50% battery left at the end of it according to the panel but this would have been more in reality! the current solar panel bypasses the schaudt so doesn't register the true percentage. Can't really think of anything I wanted to use but couldn't to be honest. 

Just wondering, why do people use inverters for tv rather than use a 12v cable? Is there a reason? I understand a much bigger tv would prob need 240v but I can't see the need for a big tv as never that fa away from the tv in our MH. If I wanted a large screen I would probably go the pico mini projector route rather than lug a large tv around.

So, do I need a bigger inverter? I'm thinking the answer will be a unanimous no and I'm just being greedy


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh! I almost forgot! The thing I absolutely can't do without is my 'Good Ideas' Washing machine and spin dryer! It's in the garage and I had an electric socket put in for it. It will run off the 200w inverter though javascript:emoticon('8)')


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Snunkie said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. I'm wondering if I really need a bigger inverter at all? Everything that's been mentioned
> 
> So, do I need a bigger inverter? I'm thinking the answer will be a unanimous no and I'm just being greedy


Hi Lucy

I think you have found the answer to your own question :lol:

Save your money for something really useful like hydraulic jacks or wine.

Martin


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Definitely Wine wins hands over!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I have been struggling to understand the requirement to recommend a solution. I think I've found it here:
"I just like to have everything"

And I thought I was a gadget freak 

Inverters are difficult to recommend against such a requirement! This explains why:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

That made good reading Dave, thank you.

Having thought this through I definitely only need one for my washing machine as this is essential when 6 of us are on holiday for 3 weeks. I tried it yesterday through a new 200w inverter which you can plug into the cigarette lighter but it blew a fuse so that's no use. Tried it through my existing 200w inverter which is the yellow and black 4 in 1 from maplin but it just won't power it. It's supposed to store some charge but it stopped doing that and it doesn't seem to pass the power straight through if it's not been charged up by 240v which defeats the object!
Will look at getting one to fit inside battery box that I can use an extension lead from as I read in that article that the length of the extension lead is not important but the location of inverter as close to battery as possible is.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

An open question to the experts,if you have an electric kettle at 2000 watts do you have to have an inverter that is rated at 2000 watt output,regards a thick jock, Bill


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Really you need one slightly bigger but I would recommend a 1kw or 1350 watt kettle. 1 litre capacity ideally


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Lucy,

Skipping over it appears that your main requirement is the thing you almost forgot .... ;-)

You have 4 issues. 

1) Inverter output needed
If your washing machine is quoted as 200W maximum input power, then as this is to turn electric motors, the start-up current and therefore power needed is greater than this (which probably explains the blowing fuses, if you weren't doing it via the vehicle dash 12V socket, which would blow at even 200W). I wouldn't bother with an inverter with a peak output of less than 400W, and I'd want to know how long that peak can be sustained. 

2) Inverter waveform needed.
Electric motors are inductive, so you'll need a more expensive sine-wave inverter, not a modified sine-wave.

3) Battery capacity
It's a medium power, but for much longer than the time needed for a microwave or hair dryer, so will take a LOT out of your batteries. Conceivably, if you have two or three big batteries, you will be OK, because it won't be needing an AVERAGE power of 200W for a wash and spin.

4) Battery charging
OK, you've now got clean children, who get dirty again quickly. What is replenishing your batteries over these 3 weeks so you can keep them clean?

Finally a sanity check - are you really away from EHU for the duration?

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> 2) Inverter waveform needed.
> Electric motors are inductive, so you'll need a more expensive sine-wave inverter, not a modified sine-wave.
> 
> Dave


I run two 120v fan heaters of my mod. sine wave inverter, so can't agree that just because they are inductive, they need a pure sine wave inverter.

Ian


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Olley, as a general rule, you are quite correct, and indeed to quote my inverter guide:
"Electric motors, such as those in mains-powered desk fans, can hum noticeably; equally, many work just as if they were on a pure domestic mains outlet."

But I also think it true that the bigger the motor, the more trouble you tend to have (and the bigger the starter current 'excess' you need, too).

Dave


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

The washing machine I believe is rated at 120w for a wash. The max time is 15mins. The spin is rated at 180w. I wouldn't use both at the same time on an inverter. I've ordered a 500w to connect directly to the battery then I'll run an extension cable from there to the washing machine when I need to.

I had been running the washing machine fine off the 200w inverter (modified sine wave) that we have but it's playing up and being a 4 in 1 thing with part of it not working correctly seems to affect it working as a normal inverter so bit useless.

We've got 220w solar power. May be on EHU at some point, I'm not saying definitely not it's just that we tend to use aires mainly rather than campsites and if we do use a campsite and the electric is considerably more and we're only there for one night then we don't really bother but I guess it would be handy to get the washing done. 

Yes, I do wonder sometimes why I bother washing the kids clothes, or even them for that matter - They do get a bit mucky 8O


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought this 300w one off ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111220316227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 which works brilliantly with the washing machine so that was all I needed.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

It's only a portable washing machine and can run the washing part separate to the spin part and the spin part uses the most power at 180w. Wouldn't use both at the same time via inverter.

Also, as it's only a cheap £99 portable washing machine I didn't think it would require pure sine wave would it? 

I have 220watt of solar panels on the roof and 2 x 110ah Bosch S5 batteries which are perfect I'm told for power hungry equipment.

Have decided to get something before we go away on Saturday so now looking on ebay again


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Snunkie said:


> I bought this 300w one off ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111220316227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 which works brilliantly with the washing machine so that was all I needed.


And today it was returned because it was total crap and failed within minutes :roll:

Lesson learned


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Snunkie said:


> I bought this 300w one off ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111220316227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 which works brilliantly with the washing machine so that was all I needed.


And today it was returned because it was total crap and failed within minutes :roll:

Lesson learned


----------

